# New Final Fantasy Dissidia game announced



## T-hug (Feb 14, 2015)

​

> Square Enix have announced a new entry in the Dissidia Final Fantasy series. Exclusive to arcades, the game will use an all new 3 vs 3 battle system. More will be shown at an an event on April 10th 2015.


​​
Official Site​


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 14, 2015)

ARCADE?!!!! WHYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## thaikhoa (Feb 14, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> ARCADE?!!!! WHYYYYYYYYY!


 

Because it's Dissidia.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 14, 2015)

New dissidia face = 

Arcade only =


----------



## darksweet (Feb 14, 2015)

were are the villain characters


----------



## storm75x (Feb 14, 2015)

I wanted it on a console...
Now rot with Pokken. T^T


----------



## Ultima Hawke (Feb 14, 2015)

Arcade only??

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Feb 14, 2015)

There's arcades still...?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 14, 2015)

We don't know whether or not this will be coming to consoles in the future. Chill, guys. 

Also, this was announced at an Arcade expo in Japan, so it makes sense for it to be an arcade title.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 14, 2015)

thaikhoa said:


> Because it's Dissidia.


but Dissida was PSP exclusive. This game could've made people talk less sh*t about Vita or boost PS4 sales in Japan but I guess Squenix is still full of Sh*t and doesn't want to change that anytime soon.


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 14, 2015)

arcade only for now in Japan ,arcades are still big in Japan

the game might come to the west at some point on the ps4

in the past Fighting games did start off arcade ONLY, then came to home console


----------



## TemplarGR (Feb 14, 2015)

Who cares. Dissidia series is one of the most overrated of all time. Both games on PSP were bad.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm curious to see if the arcades are dying in Japan as much as in Europe, but considering this is the second announced arcade game, I hope not.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 14, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I'm curious to see if the arcades are dying in Japan as much as in Europe, but considering this is the second announced arcade game, I hope not.


"second"
We have Pokken, Luigis mansion, Dissidia, Attack on titan, Cytus Omega, School of ragnarok announced for arcades in the last few weeks.
Arcades in Japan also have digital game distribution by now where you can download games and play them there. 
I dunno why but Arcades never went away and PC never boomed in Japan.


----------



## Arras (Feb 14, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> "second"
> We have Pokken, Luigis mansion, Dissidia, Attack on titan, Cytus Omega, School of ragnarok announced for arcades in the last few weeks.
> Arcades in Japan also have digital game distribution by now where you can download games and play them there.
> I dunno why but Arcades never went away and PC never boomed in Japan.


Eh. Somehow having a large, dedicated device with flashing lights and blaring speakers doesn't quite compare to playing something on a regular PC.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 14, 2015)

Aw I was just talking about this the other day.
Dissidia was really damn fun. I dunno why they never made a sequel, I seem to recall both games did really well.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 14, 2015)

Arras said:


> Eh. Somehow having a large, dedicated device with flashing lights and blaring speakers doesn't quite compare to playing something on a regular PC.


I wonder why arcades died out in the west then if playing arcades isn't the same as on regular computer.
Maybe it has to do with the marketing in the 90's "take the arcade experience to your home!"


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 14, 2015)

We all got diss'ed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2015)

I hate everyone and everything, fuck this cruel world.


----------



## pdensco (Feb 14, 2015)

is this for 3ds???


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 14, 2015)

IT MUST BE PORTED

IT WILL BE PORTED


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 14, 2015)

pdensco said:


> is this for 3ds???


 
Yes, they are putting a 3DS inside the arcade cabinet. But it is modified for HD graphics, and uses a different CPU, GPU, RAM and general architecture. Also it is not portable.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 14, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, they are putting a 3DS inside the arcade cabinet. But it is modified for HD graphics, and uses a different CPU, GPU, RAM and general architecture. Also it is not portable.


but what about the New 3DS? It should be capable right? right?!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 14, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> but what about the New 3DS? It should be capable right? right?!


 
Perhaps they could make a New 3DS version if they wanted, but I think a port to PS Vita, PS3 or PS4 is more likely, if they ever make a port.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 14, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Perhaps they could make a New 3DS version if they wanted, but I think a port to PS Vita, PS3 or PS4 is more likely, if they ever make a port.


I was sarcasting but what ever.
No there won't be a PS Vita port. Square enix hates that console.
The game will be probably PS4/Xbone only. If we get a port that is.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2015)

Its gonna come to consoles guys, relax I'm sure of it


----------



## Arras (Feb 14, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I wonder why arcades died out in the west then if playing arcades isn't the same as on regular computer.
> Maybe it has to do with the marketing in the 90's "take the arcade experience to your home!"


Probably because it's just much more convenient and people are lazy. Can end up cheaper in the long run too. Arcades are still nice things though, especially if you have some friends to go together. It's a shame there's like none left. The main difference is that an arcade cab can have controls that are tailored for the specific game it's running, which enables things like the steering wheel racing games, lightgun shooting games, or just things with controls like this:


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 14, 2015)

Arras said:


> Probably because it's just much more convenient and people are lazy. Can end up cheaper in the long run too. Arcades are still nice things though, especially if you have some friends to go together. It's a shame there's like none left. The main difference is that an arcade cab can have controls that are tailored for the specific game it's running, which enables things like the steering wheel racing games, lightgun shooting games, or just things with controls like this:



Yeah I know. This was also kinda brought up by SuperBunnyhop in his video where he complained that more games nowadays use almost identical control schemes and features. Games are less distinguishable because of that.
But I agree Arcade cabins are pretty cool and a nice place for youths to hang around. I remember loving lightgun cabins as a child. 
The game you've looks kinda hard to get in to. I can imagine people being like "that's bs" because they lost their money before the could master the contols


----------



## Arras (Feb 14, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Yeah I know. This was also kinda brought up by SuperBunnyhop in his video where he complained that more games nowadays use almost identical control schemes and features. Games are less distinguishable because of that.
> But I agree Arcade cabins are pretty cool and a nice place for youths to hang around. I remember loving lightgun cabins as a child.
> The game you've looks kinda hard to get in to. I can imagine people being like "that's bs" because they lost their money before the could master the contols


Don't worry, that's the second hardest chart in the game. I just linked that because it was the first thing I could think of, and it shows the difference to normal controls a bit more


----------



## TemplarGR (Feb 15, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> but what about the New 3DS? It should be capable right? right?!


 
Of course. Given that the New 3DS is at least 20 times more powerful than the original 3DS, i can imagine being an "Exclusive to New 3DS" version....


----------



## pdensco (Feb 15, 2015)

i think new 3ds can support this game


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ugh. Been waiting for years for a new Dissidia, and what do I get? An arcade only one. There's an arcade about half an hour away from my flat but the chances of it getting a new machine before the Rapture are about as likely as the chances of my ex girlfriend developing a conscience. Put this on PS3 and its a day one purchase. Put it on PS4 and I might finally consider buying the damn thing.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 15, 2015)

No, guys, you don't get it, this is meta. Before you got to pit Final Fantasy characters against each other. Now, Square Enix is pitting itself against their fans!

It's brilliant if you're Andy Kaufman.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 15, 2015)

whats the problem? arcades are still big moneymakers in japan. and they've been testing grounds for pretty much 99% of beat em up games coming out of that country.
who knows if it'll be ported later.

what I'm really concerned over is how confusing this 3v3 game is going to be. though its partly due to the cramped controls, targeting and fighting was already a bit messy on a one on one scale.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 16, 2015)

I had fun with Dissidia on my PSP. I would love if they port it to Vita, if not, I'll probably be willing to buy a ps4 just for this.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 16, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I hate everyone and everything, fuck this cruel world.


 


Spoiler











 
I am right there with you. Dissidia was dope as hell. I cant believe we havent heard more about this till now.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 16, 2015)

Why can't SQEX just be cool and release this for Vita? Next thing you know we'll be getting a FF VI web browser game.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 16, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Why can't SQEX just be cool and release this for Vita? Next thing you know we'll be getting a FF VI web browser game.


because Squenix hates the Vita.


----------



## zeello (Feb 17, 2015)

I had an idea recently, for SE to put Dissidia on mobile platforms but make it so you can play using command battle only. (unless you have a gamepad hooked up in which case why not unlock regular controls this way) See it's on touchscreen right so it makes sense that the traditional gameplay wouldn't work, BUT, seeing as the game was designed to fully support command battle to begin with there should no reason why it wouldn't translate well to touch-only devices.

Also, even people who played Dissidia before would be interested in it, since presumably many of them didn't play the game using command battle, thereby making this a new experience. The game could even have online play now, since lag isn't as much of an issue when battles are "turn based".

EDIT: I only just realized something. This game is going to use command battle isn't it?! For some reason I assumed it would use regular controls, but it's an arcade game. Arcade cabinets don't use controllers and they don't have shoulder buttons, and it will be 3v3 which complicates the controls a bit. It seems entirely likely that this game will use command battle.



Arras said:


>



The cabinet for this game might end up having the same controls!
Just four big buttons laid out in a row.
Button 1 = bravery attack
Button 2 = HP attack
etc


----------



## haxan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sooo let me get this straight, instead of making this on console or/and handheld and make shit tons of money, they made it for arcade only and Japan exclusive? 
wow.. <>


----------



## T-hug (Apr 10, 2015)

Update:

New Dissidia Final Fantasy is being co-developed with Team Ninja (Ninja Gaiden, Dead or Alive etc.): http://www.inside-games.jp/article/2015/04/10/86711.html











More screens: http://www.inside-games.jp/article/2015/04/10/86711.html

Looking at those cabs it could be a PlayStation console exclusive?


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

I thought it was arcade exclusive?


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 10, 2015)

Spectro87 said:


> I thought it was arcade exclusive?


Many console games originate from arcades.
In fact that was the whole selling point for some titles back in the days of Snes


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Many console games originate from arcades.
> In fact that was the whole selling point for some titles back in the days of Snes


 
Can we reasonably expect this to come to consoles, though? Lots of arcade games are never ported.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 10, 2015)

Spectro87 said:


> Can we reasonably expect this to come to consoles, though? Lots of arcade games are never ported.


I am 100% sure Square would hate to loose on money generated from console ports.


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

I hope you're right. I fucking love Dissidia.


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 10, 2015)

the game is being developed while using the PlayStation 4’s core system of technology.
so if after the 1 year at exclusive arcade deal is over there is a very good chance for the game to come to the ps4 (as a exclusive?)
http://www.siliconera.com/2015/04/10/dissidia-final-fantasy-arcade-game-developed-team-ninja/

and there is this
Final Fantasy Tactics’ Ramza Playable In Dissidia Final Fantasy
also
Dissidia Final Fantasy Details Its Arcade Gameplay


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2015)

Everything Team Ninja has touched has become shit.

Also I don't want a boiled down competitive only Dissidia. 012 had like hundreds of hours of single player content on its own. I don't want another Soul Calibur V.


----------



## zeello (Apr 11, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also I don't want a boiled down competitive only Dissidia. 012 had like hundreds of hours of single player content on its own. I don't want another Soul Calibur V.


What are you basing this on? A simplified dissidia may not be a bad thing, amd they'll probably put in at least some single player content for the home release. A simple arcade mode with story and a leveling system is all it really needs imo.


----------

